# Holistic vets in Philadelphia suburbs?



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

My 14 month old recently developed papilloma growths on his eyelids and one in his mouth. My country vet, who I have always loved, removed them all and recommended they all be sent off for pathology labs. 

He is now (being tortured by cone) on antibiotics (clavamox 575mg 2x/day). When we went in for the surgical follow up today, the vet asked "what does the internet say?" Because I apparently correctly diagnosed the growths and said I was supplementing with c and e for his immune system. Was afraid to ask about thuja.

Back story is that he got very ill (liquid shooting out rear) transitioning from puppy to grain-free chicken based food a couple of months ago. There was something going around at the time, but he also decided he would not eat any poultry of any kind (would rather starve) ever again. He went to ER vet and got pumped full of anti-nausea drugs etc and put on antibiotics. He, then and now, will only eat red meat based food (not poultry, haven't tried fish) and is doing great in that regard.

But the papilloma flared up after a major immune system upheaval. Antibiotics and attitude don't seem the best cure to me.

So...I am looking for a recommendation for a good holistic vet, experienced with shepherds, in the southeastern PA region- Philly suburbs.


----------

